# Pet Stairs?



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi there!! 

I'm just wondering what you all think about doggie steps? Our bed is fairly high, but Zero can jump onto and off of it - sometimes when jumping up he struggles a bit.

I know that Chi's can have that luxating patella problem, and as of now, he doesn't have that issue. My husband and I were wondering though, if we should get a set of the step to put at the end of the bed, to prevent any problems from forming..... can they develop bad joints from jumping up and down over time? We live in a basement, so it's concrete under paper thin carpet... it's a pretty hard landing.

Any opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I truly think they are a necessity for our Chis. They can so easily harm themselves with jumping off of furniture. Gemma has steps for the bed and couch that we built out of old boxes and packaging tape. I just throw a towel over them and they work perfectly for her. I would like real sets of doggy stairs at some point, but I just don't have the $50 x 2 for that right now.

This is also a great idea for making your own stairs:

Evansfam: DIY (do it yourself) dog stairs


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks!! I'll check that out right now!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We bought Odie some to use with our bed, but they ended up not being high enough. She doesn't jump on and off the bed though, it's way too high. The ones we bought were flimsy too, and she was really hesitant to go on them. I really do like the idea of stairs though! We don't use any in our living room because it's pretty small and we don't really have room, and we also have two couches. When we buy a new single couch this winter though, look out! There will definitely be stairs. I might consider making a really sturdy set myself out of wood though.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I got our stairs at Petco. They were around $50 but very nice ones!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My bed and couch are very low to the ground here so I didn't worry about it. When I lived with my parents though Toby had stairs to the bed and couch. I left them there when I moved and haven't needed them because my furniture is low. 

If and when I have higher furniture I'd definitely get a set. I think it depends on the dog- some are more sturdy than others. Some refuse to jump. Others refuse to use stairs. I'd go to a store and test out the ones you like. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree, stairs are a big help for the babies who have taller beds to leap out of. 


.:.:.:.:. SoCal Purebred .:.:.:.:.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Zero's Mom said:


> Hi there!!
> 
> I'm just wondering what you all think about doggie steps? Our bed is fairly high, but Zero can jump onto and off of it - sometimes when jumping up he struggles a bit.
> 
> ...


I would definately get some steps. We have made one in my daughter's room ourselves because you can't get them here. We are trying to make one for our bed now. A few days ago she tried to jump on my bed, which normally she could do with ease, and she did something to her leg and was limping on and off for days. She does not do it anymore, it was a pinched nerve. Still she thumps off the bed. I now try to get to her first, so when I see her getting ready, I take her off myself. She doesnt do it often, but we are making her a little step because like yours, its a hard landing. 

Yes, it does create problems and worstens any existing ones. Happy stair making


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree with everybody doggy steps are invaluable, I have two sets for Bella and she uses them all the time. I live in the UK though and I didn't pay half as much as others have, only about £15 from our local pet shop.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a cedar chest at the end of my bed that Midgie used to get on my very high bed. We just tore out all the carpet & put hardwood flooring down. I didn't want her jumping down from the cedar chest & slipping on the hardwood & hurting herself. I had a nice set of plastic pet steps that I got a yard sale & put them right next to the chest. I showed her how to use them once & she's been using them ever since with ease. She's been using them for about 2 months now & I don't panick about her getting hurt. Definitely recommend them. My couch is low enough for her to get up on.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

I just found another set of steps at cvs yesterday for $20. They claim to hold up to 70lbs (but i doubt that lol) You could also build them yourself if you're handy, but they are a definite "must" with the little guys.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We were going to buy a set for the living room and bedroom when we first got Jaxx but from the very beginning he could jump up on all the furniture in the living room with ease.
There is no way he can jump up on our bed on his own because it is too high, I have trouble getting into it myself sometimes. We decided that we didn't want to get a pair for the bed though because it is a easy place that if we need to put Jaxx up for a few minutes he goes on the bed and we know he won't jump off. He has only jumped off the bed once and even though he didn't act hurt or anything he has never done it again. I love the option sometimes if I want to take a nap I take Jaxx to bed with me in the daytime and I know he will wake me up if he has to go outside.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. We will look into either buying some or making some for Zee.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have 2 sets of stairs. Well, 3 but my sister is borrowing 1. 2 sets of homemade, and 1 we bought from Petsmart. One for our couch and one for our bed. Our couch and bed are VERY low.. but Izzie has LP we don't want her jumping. She is so spoiled now she rarely even tries to jump anyways, just lets us know she wants up, even though she could get up herself if she wanted to. But jumping and different stuff CAN cause LP, so I think every Chi shouldn't be allowed to jump up on furniture, however low it may be.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

How can I stop a Chi from jumping? Emmie doesn't use stairs and just jumps up!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

One of our neighbors builds kitty condo type things and pet steps, we asked him to make Twinkie a ramp. It's very convenient... Our cat tries to use it sometimes too when she's being lazy


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

My husband built the stairs going up to our rice bed and put carpet on them. Babies love it! They wouldnt be able to get up ir down without them. We have store bought ones at our couch


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey! Came across wood pet stairs on groupon today look at the pic! Sooo cute and a good price for all wood stairs
View attachment 8367



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Missygal said:


> How can I stop a Chi from jumping? Emmie doesn't use stairs and just jumps up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


She doesn't understand what the stairs are for. She has to be taught to use them. I just started using stairs for the first time with my chi. I got on the floor at the bottom of the stairs & placed Midgie on them & pat the bed. She was a little uneasy the first time, then I did it again & patted each step & she was a little more comfortable. It only took 2 tries & now she uses them with ease & never jumps down anymore. Don't forget to praise while learning as this reinforces what you want them to do.


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

I got a little ottoman/footstool thing on special from Target that stands almost exactly half as high as my bed. Butterbean immediately figured out how to use it, and since then gets up and down with the greatest of ease.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

One thing I've noticed is that if you have wood floors sometimes the lighter weight steps slide a bit when the pups are using them, and it can really freak them out. A little rug underneath will fix the problem.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 2 sets of doggy steps and even though 2 of my chis are good jumpers they use the stairs all the time to get up and down off our furniture. It is safer for them and gives us some peace of mind. Our little one Ginger uses them all the time and never tries jumping thank God. I highly recommend them to anyone with a small dog!


----------

